# Strobes N' More Annual Black Friday Sale!



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

'tis the season...









Friday, November 25th 
5:30am - 12pm Only!!!

Can't Wait!!!


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn, just ordered the Mini Pinnacle yesterday.


----------



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

Guys a made a mistake on the time. According to the flyer, It starts at 5am, not 5:30am. Guess i was trying to get a head start.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

is this in store only or web also


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Damn, this shows up 1 day after I made an order!


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea me too im thinking of sending it back and waiting to order.
if those nova directionals go on sale i will buy 2 if the price is right


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey guys, how long did it take for your orders to ship? I ordered Thursday morning and haven't gotten a tracking number.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

i received a tracking number the next day and received my package 2 days later 
so a total of 3 days .


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Jaime, I think I see your order and it shows delivery by the end of day tomorrow. Mini bar right? Louis


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Online sale as well as in store?

I've got some stuff I want for the winter!


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Strobesnmore;1345701 said:


> Jaime, I think I see your order and it shows delivery by the end of day tomorrow. Mini bar right? Louis


Awesome, can't wait.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I too am looking for an order and have some questions before I place an order.

1) Free shipping...... plowsite coupon for free shipping does not say anything about US address only does it? (send it USPS as it is far cheaper and I won't get raped with brokerage and clearing charges from the pirates at UPS or Fedex). We are also rural and the guys won't deliver to our door as it is way too far away for them.

2) Is the deal available on line or do we place a preorder now that you will process on the 25th. (I plan on being busy plowing snow that day so this would be ideal).

3) Do you have access to Federal Impaxx series as this is what I already have and am about to install on one of the plow trucks.

dewinton at telus dot net if you want to e-mail me direct.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Free shipping is Ground in the Cont. USA. To take advantage of the sale you must buy online between 5AM-Noon or by phone after 8AM as thats when they will be open. I can special order you the Impaxx if you like but do not stock them as we already have so many similar lights.


----------



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

what does it mean 30 day accounts excluded?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Strobesnmore?
Do these sale prices include if i go to the store itself and purchase lights?

Ive been there before and and purchased 10 e6's and a mini pinnacle plus a traffic advisor, i am more than happy with everything. i just like to actually see the lights in person .Thanks


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Is there a price/product list available for this sale yet?


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I was told they wont release it until the day of the sale.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

SNOWANDICEMAN;1351748 said:


> I was told they wont release it until the day of the sale.


Where will they release it ? On here ???

I really would like to know exactly whats gonna be on sale so I can make a decision if I want to wake up that early or not !!!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I was told it will be on the web site tomorrow


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

So i have to wake up at 5, ughhhhh lol


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

kingcat400;1348452 said:


> what does it mean 30 day accounts excluded?


I assume if your account is past due more than 30 days.


----------



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

Maleko;1356737 said:


> I assume if your account is past due more than 30 days.


I would think more so for commercial accounts that have a credit account with them, so you can score a bunch of the deals on your credit line, you gotta pay up frontpayup


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Video had nothing to do with black friday. Bull crap. Looks like stuff is only 10% off if that.


----------



## kingcat400 (Jan 13, 2009)

a responder is only $5 off.:realmad:


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

I went on there to order a few things a little while ago. the server kept going into error on me. I was finally able to order what I wanted after about 45 minutes of having to refresh the page........ The last time, I said to myself, if it goes into error again, I'm done......


----------



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

10% is not what I was hoping for. And the server issue was a major problem. I regret waking up early for this. However, the video was nice.


----------



## changexlt (Feb 7, 2010)

most stuffI was interested in was only 5% off. Not even worth the time. May they will go 25% off closer to christmas, Might be in the buying mood then, but 5% come on.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea i was hoping for atleast 20%. Oh well


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I am very sorry for the server issue as it was beyond our control. We had the company on it by 5:15 but they said the server was in overload mode. If you had an issue and could not order call me and ill make sure you get what you needed. Most items were 10% or more off but lightbars for the most part were 5% with the exception of 3 fulled sized bars we blew out right at cost with one being 400.00 off. Sorry to those who were not happy with what they found, but with more than a sale a minute running through the system I would say most customers left the site happy. I know many Plowsite members took advantage of the free shipping as well as the lower prices. I may do a new years sale and if there is something special you want let me know. I did have a group on here that i gave a really low price on mini Justices to but no one ever ordered them. I am more than will to post group buys but I am only allowed to advertise certain prices without being in violation of manufacturers MAP policies. Email me if there is something you need as I am always willing to do what I can. Louis


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Most people understand that there is a cost to running a small buisness...some only see what they see on a price tag. Consumers look past all of the expenses related to running a profitable company in their quest for a great deal and dont understand when they dont see exactly what they want to see. I myself am a consumer and would also like to get a better price on a product but i am also a company owner and fully understand what it takes to stay afloat and make a buck while doing the best i can for my customers. Sure we want to see a better deal but also must realize that you az a company have expenses and employees with mouths to feed at the same time. I would like to thank the guys at strobesnmore for doing their best to serve their customers as well as offer discounts when possible to help not just us but also yourselves. You guys run an a+ company there and should be proud to be who you have become... Thanks guys!
Chris


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Didnt even waste my time ordering anything, Most stuff was only like 5 bucks off.


----------



## cartec01 (Jul 4, 2008)

Free Shipping? It cost me $13.?? shipping since the several times I tried to enter plowsite and redeem it said "you have used the coupon the maximum number of times alled per customer. 1 times" and on e the invoice it has shipping at $13.??.
But who knows through every other click was a server error maybe it was a website thing. I'll take 10% off any day, just couldn't buy everything I wanted like I had hoped. Kind of a want vs need thing.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Im sure if you email louis he will take care of it...it also added shipping to mine as well


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I ordered some sound off led flood lights 2 of the 1400 lumens and 2 of the 1000 lumens... 
But Damn i forgot about the plow site free shipping i placed the order by phone..... Damnit.....
The girl who took my order as very nice.. But she said i would get a email confirmation before they closed stating that my items were shipped, but i never received it..
I hope they shipped today....


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Why cant we pm you?


----------



## cartec01 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh I am sure Louis would take care of it. Seems like a straight up guy. I wouldn't however bug him about it today. I left a message with the order so maybe they'll see that and straighten it out, if not it is still less then regular prices and free shipping...


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought a couple lightbars, tried to get the free shipping but I didn't have time to waste on the the site issues so I called and got right through.


----------



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

With the internet search capabilitues, you find in general that prices have to be competitive. I am guessing there is not a lot of margin in the business. 10% and free shipping worked for me.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

You should be able to PM me, I know when I PM I have to click the PM even if not in contact list button.


----------



## ACA L&L (Jan 5, 2007)

Strobesnmore;1357902 said:


> You should be able to PM me, I know when I PM I have to click the PM even if not in contact list button.


hello there, PM not working, we have outfitted our trucks from your website in the past, recently we traded all the trucks in for 2 2011 dodge 3/4 ton trucks, i think we are gonna keep it simple no flashers for now, just 2 matching mini light bars, we will not drill into roof this time, dealer tore my trade in up when he saw that, he liked the 6 strobes on each truck, but anyway, i had planned on removing them but thats how it goes. I like the responder and the mini pinnacle, these are quad cabs, looking forwad to a special you may offer in ther future, ill keep an eye out. Thank you for the discounts you have already offered us here on plowsite, not everyone does that. 
ABQ NM


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1357188 said:


> Didnt even waste my time ordering anything, Most stuff was only like 5 bucks off.


Black Friday Fail!

At least throw in some good offers, like a free this, or two for the price of that. I was extremely disappointed to not see any good deals.

I would think just 10% off during a regular sale would have been much better, especially if it was longer than 5am to 12pm.

....


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

We were supposed to get free shipping? I was charged $13.95.

And when I placed my order, it showed a different price on my invoice than what was listed on the site. It listed the part at $182.32, but when it went to invoice it charged me $193.49...

But then again, the item was listed at "regular" price $199.99 on Wednesday, and then at $214.99 on Friday, with the discount then applied... I believe there was a glitch in the matrix Neo.


.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Again if there was an issue let me know and ill take care of it. The only issue I am aware of with the free shipping code of "plowsite" is there was a cap on how many times the same user could use it and that has been addressed and changed.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is the update for you...


"Strobesnmore has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove Strobesnmore from the recipient list and send the message again."

My e-mail is dewinton at telus dot net.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Again incorrect. You need to click the button that says something like PM even if the person is not on your contact list and it will work fine. Trust me I get lots of PMs on this site.


----------



## southshoreplow (Nov 16, 2009)

From Everyone that is displeased with strobesnmore should just be quite. Last I knew a sale was an item at a discounted price which is what we got. If you didn't like the price and can do better elsewhere that is your choice. I am pleased to have ordered my responder from strobesnmore since they are a supporter of plowsite. Also keep in mind an apology was sent out for the computer meltdown. I didn't get the free shipping either, however he said it would be taken care of . I for one will take his word for it. So let's move on and stop the bashing of someone trying to do good for us. Thank you and happy holidays.


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Would have replied a couple days ago, been busy though...

So anyway, I pm'd Louis about my order and the computer glitches, and he resolved the issues promptly. Thanks Louis!


.


----------

